# Tha Rootzwiki Unleashed



## ThaPHLASH (Jul 19, 2011)

word up RW...

Well, yes im at it again! With Tha RootzWiki Unleashed icon pack i bring you closer to your favorite forum.
This one is full of epicness fo sho!

*Tha RootzWiki Unleashed* android icon pack...









Try out some samples right here!


Get me a beer and own the full version with 1097 icons in it!


This awesome pack is also available in *Tha Icon Ultimate* app!


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

This is soooooo dope. Loading ADW again.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

damn these are amazing. u did it again lol


----------



## ThaPHLASH (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks ya'll i always enjoy your support!!!


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

I really like your work any chance you are interested in making a couple custom icons for some $?

I need 3


----------



## ThaPHLASH (Jul 19, 2011)

Im always down for cool projects... like a weasels and magpies are attracted to shinny things!

pm me!



JBirdVegas said:


> I really like your work any chance you are interested in making a couple custom icons for some $?
> 
> I need 3


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Pm sent


----------



## bigdog357 (Jul 16, 2011)

really like what you did here,these look outstanding,some dope icons for the best forum on the net,and in case there is anyone out there that hasnt used or bought any of his icon packs u should,they are outstanding,my X has been REBORN thanks to his great work,peace.


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

I agree. This coupled with synergy.wiki and you got yourself a nice theme.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

I just received my custom icon pack from ThaPHLASH I'm SUPER HAPPY check out my new profile pic...

Thanks again ThaPHLASH I can't wait to work with you on more projects


----------



## ThaPHLASH (Jul 19, 2011)

I swear to you... RootzWiki rocks!... mark my words


----------

